# Blood On The Highway.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That little red streak you see on the pavement on I-40 in OK...

Regards, Mike

http://www.autoblog.com/2016/11/17/oklahoma-teen-clocked-208-mph-oklahoma-turnpike/?cg=2713&utm_source=gravitytx-fromAOLtoAutoblog&eg=1&ag=3cafef6339dbfb9fffdbd6dbc2b4cc69&ncid=gravitytx-fromAOLtoAutoblog&pl=7598&pg=ea5ddf3148ee6dad41c76e96cb00e1a9


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought it might refer to deer, the DNR guy was cleaning up a deer near our place said on the 10 mile stretch of back road they pick up between 400 and 450 deer hit by cars on an average year. Speed limit is 50 mph but regularly see folks pushing 100 mph on the straight sections.

RE the article, I would think the cops radar may be a bit off.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I read about it a couple of days ago and thought,'I didn't know a police cruiser could go that fast.'


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Did 160 once in a souped up Firebird, did it once and that was enough. Have rode a friends FJ1200 as well, can't remember what I topped that out at, was too busy looking ahead instead of at the speedo. Fastest I've ever gone was on an international flight that was delayed and the pilot got permission to kick it in the ass, cruised along close to 580mph.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Years and years ago a friend had a mid 70's z28. Built 350 engine put in to replace emissions 305 but left original rear end with 2.? Ratio. He took me for a drive and the km/hr speedo tops out at something low around 85 mph in no time, winds the thing out on a straightaway. I'm guessing around 120-130 mph? Clanking and banging away over bumps etc. Next weekend we investigate the banging noises, the leaf spring mounts had rusted out and just the weight of the car body was holding the springs/rear axle in place...


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I decided to check my Duramax out after I had tuned and deleted. It hit 117 and was still increasing but the back end was starting to feel like it was floating and the pyro was getting hot. Had a 79 Chevy half ton when I was in high school and it pegged at 85 on the speedometer. A buddy said we hit 120 passing cars as his 76 olds cutlass was tucked in under my rear bumper like NASCAR.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, one thing my uncles taught me along time ago, you can't outrun the radio stupid.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

When I was 14 my aunt who is 13 years older then me had a boy friend that was trying to impress her. Being a kid who was big for his age he thought I was at least 16 and tossed me the keys to his new Corvette, and told me to take it for a ride, (his mistake lol) every time I banged through a gear on that gravel road the rear end wanted to slide sideways hehe hit the paved road and squeaked the tires in every gear looked down at the ole speed o meter and I was doing a 125 mph and still hadn't hit the floor with the gas pedal what ride....


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Had a combine (without breaks) pop out of gear on a minimum maintenance road and a near 90º curve at the base. Not sure of top speed but I did break 23 mph.

All ended well, but I still had that "flushed" feeling, you know the one. Like when you know you're speeding and you meet a cop and he turns around. THAT'S the FEELING!!!

Troy


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Had a '77 Suburban with a 454... Decided to "see what she could do" one day and so I opened her up on this long stretch of back road straight as an arrow virtually flat about five miles long. Speedo on that thing topped out at 120... I took off from the stop sign and pinned it to the floor, kicked in all four barrels and let her rip. She was stock except for the glass packs and short pipes I put on her that ended right in front of the rear wheels. About four miles later, I had wrapped the speedo completely around past 120 back against the zero peg and was STILL accelerating... just like flying but on the ground! Figured I'd better back out of it since I'd need the last mile to slow down and come to a stop at the "T" intersection where the road ended abruptly.

That certainly got my blood pumping and that was enough for me. Never did find out EXACTLY where she "topped out" but I could settle for the answer "fast enough"...

Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Mine was a 72 Olds Omega with a 350 Rocket. Steel crank, forged pistons, decent cam, tunnel ram, quadrajunk, with open headers in front of a 3500 stall converter driving a manual valve body 350 turbohydromatic. The thing had way more "go" than "whoa" abilites. Guessing from where the speedo numbers quit and where the needle was, I guessed @160. Went faster on motorcycle once....hence my post in another thread about being thankful that God watches over Idiots and Children.

Skip A Rope, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ahhh yes....I don't know if I will ever grow out of cowboying my vehicles. My new HD 2500 has a 6.0 in it and it has great torque and a very low gear(4.10).

There is a Amish general store about 40 miles from my home and they have a grocery, sandwich shop, and bakery. They make the best Pecan pies in East Tennessee so I ran up there this afternoon and bought three to eat tomorrow and give to my in-laws.

Anyway, it was one of those feel good days and I was running I-81 up there and really moving on....radio a going and romping all the way! America.....I love her.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I had a 89 Pontiac Grand Prix me and some guys going down the turnpike through a tunnel we used to wined them up pretty good feel like taking off with an Xwing in Star Wars. Anyways got it up to 130 mph and some guy in a Lincoln passes us like we where sitting still that was enough for me.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

farmerbrown said:


> Anyways got it up to 130 mph and some guy in a Lincoln passes us like we where sitting still that was enough for me.


Reminds me of






73, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is the version that I remember as a youth.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I always had cheap old trucks, so never really went fast. I do know that at around 100 mph in a 77 Chevy c10 with an inline 250, the valves start floating....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

145 on the CBR600. Nice cold day coming back home from the FSA office. Road was not long enough for any more. Thought when I had it out west in ND and MT could get a little more out of her but with the wind resistance she sat at 135 and that was it. Once you get to about 120 nothing really changes just takes longer watching the needle climb.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Vol said:


> This is the version that I remember as a youth.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I like that version Vol, I kinda wished I would have heard it first.

I don't know what's wrong between my antlers, but the first version of a song I hear is the only "right" one from then on. The Johnny Bond one I posted is not even "right", but I couldn't find the "right" one online. I have it right over there (pointing toward the record player), so I know it exists; it's still Johnny Bond, (so the voice is right); but he changed a couple of tiny words.

Growing up without TV, I listened to a LOT of records in the winter (It got dark early and I like having noise when I read.). My Johnny Horton record has a skip in one of the songs (skips a word or two- not repeats) and when I hear the song on the radio, I still hear the skip in my head because, dang it, it belongs there.

Mike, I know you weren't claiming your song is superior and I ain't claiming mine is; I'm just jabbering about one of my many software glitches... which is another of the glitches.

Skip A Rope, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I know what you mean....my dad asked me if I ever heard the song one night as a child and I said no. He was outside and just came home and said it was getting ready to play on his truck radio. I went out and listened to it and it had me dancing a jig before it was over. I loved it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Fastest I've ever driven was on my 2001 Yamaha R6. Got it to 150 and it was still going. 150 on that bike felt the same as 100 mph. It got there mighty quick also. 1/2 mile or less. Fastest car I've ever driven was my 88 Camaro rs. About 125 mph. I'm to much of a wuss to do those things now.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

It does not take long to get those bikes wound up. Where I worked told a co-worker that one of these mornings we get out early when nobody around my goal was 100mph from stop sign to stop sign. 1000 ft. uphill with a curve 200 ft. from furthest stop sign. Well, I got to 90 had the rear tire locked up, rear sliding out and hard on front brake to make the stop sign. Never did retry for my goal. The things we challenge ourselves with when were young and stupid. Do miss that bike.....D$#@ deer.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> It does not take long to get those bikes wound up. Where I worked told a co-worker that one of these mornings we get out early when nobody around my goal was 100mph from stop sign to stop sign. 1000 ft. uphill with a curve 200 ft. from furthest stop sign. Well, I got to 90 had the rear tire locked up, rear sliding out and hard on front brake to make the stop sign. Never did retry for my goal. The things we challenge ourselves with when were young and stupid. Do miss that bike.....D$#@ deer.


Nope when they can get to 60 in 3 seconds or 1/4 mile in 11 seconds doesn't take long to get to 100. Many times I was at 100 before I even knew it or it even felt like it and had to throttle back. Once in awhile when I see someone riding one I miss it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A friend of mine sold his sport bike recently as he was regularly pushing 280 km/hr on rides (165 mph). Some of the bigger bikes in the group were getting well over 300 km hr. I can't imagine as the old highways they were riding on rattle your teeth in a 1 ton.

He figured he'd end up dead pretty soon if he kept it up. Two tours in Afghanistan and PTSD he does different things to try to distract himself from his thoughts.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I went from a CB400T Hawk to the CBR. 55mph on the 400 it had a slight vibration. When I test drove the CBR I was in town with a speed limit of 35. I was only in 3rd gear and looked down was well above 60 and thought sh$%. They ride smooth and handle so well you have to keep yourself in check. Harder than heck to drive through a town at 25mph.


----------

